# Trimming around genitals??



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

My golden-something mix has fairly short fur on her body. However, she has long fringes on the backs of her legs, and also surrounding her urethra. Whenever she urinates, there's this long tress of hair that stays wet with urine for some time.

Could this be trimmed, or should it be just left alone? It doesn't bother her, but it kinda bothers me, because it's "icky".

Thoughts?


----------



## kobedog (Feb 21, 2008)

it can definitely be trimmed. you can bring her to the salon and ask them to give her a sanitary trim. we do sani's on all groom dogs and on bath dogs by request.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I bought one of those nose hair clippers for my pups. It isnt so noisy to where they fight me. Its really a handy tool for the hairs you speak of and their bum.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs have long hair around their undersides and behinds. For the urethra on females I hold the tip of the urethra between my index finger and thumb, so I can't possibly clip it by accident. Around the rear I thin the inner sides of the leg "pants" with my electric clippers. I also clean up around the anal glands and butt area in general.

Any groomer can do this for you as well. Ask for a "sanitary clip" and remember to ask them to clip around the urethra as well as the behind.


----------

